# Value of a july '63 schwinn stingray frame / fork - repainted blue over terracota red



## xochi0603 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello, I have a july '63 frame with a aug.63 fork. Was originally terracota red that someone repainted blue. Can anyone give me an idea what it's worth??  Thanks   bobvandale@comcast.net  pics to follow in a day or so


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 28, 2012)

Will partially depend on the condition of the original paint and the difficulty of removing the overpaint.

This is one of those items where eBay will about the best way to assess value. Take a bunch of good pics, toss it on the 'Bay, and let it ride.

Offhand I'd say $300 based on earliness of frame, but that's a wild ballpark.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Stingman (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice find! I would be as careful as I could to when removing the blue paint. That shade is rare to find, plus you have a 63 frame! With that said you may get $200 plus on the right day to the right person. The problem is to correctly build a 63 you will spend allot of money to build it up! The parts are out there, but are very pricey!


----------



## xochi0603 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Thanks for the help!*

I will try to have pics this weekend. The paint is to far gone to try and save. This would need to be media blasted & painted. The top bar has already been sanded down. Did Schwinn offer another metallic red that year?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 30, 2012)

*red*

Yes they offered a flambant red too. Aug might be too early for terra cotta. Also they were a few other schwinn models that used red and the same frame set. Any bit of paint left would be benifitial. Frame and fork $200 on a good day.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2012)

Schwinn didn't use metallic paint. It was a candy coat over an Aluminum base/primer coat. If the frame was originally a Flamboyant Red it was more than likely a Typhoon.


----------



## xochi0603 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Fork & crank removed = looks like flamboyant red*

Hello, I think it's flamboyant red not terracotta. Are the typhoon & stingray frame & forks the same??  Planning on listing it tomorrow on ebay. Thanks again


----------



## skydog (Dec 1, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Yes they offered a flambant red too. Aug might be too early for terra cotta. Also they were a few other schwinn models that used red and the same frame set. Any bit of paint left would be benifitial. Frame and fork $200 on a good day.




I don't know if the SR's were different, but my December '62 Superior is in Terra Cotta


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 4, 2012)

Yup, same frame for '63, just different bits hung on it.  
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 4, 2012)

*Typhoon VS Stingray*

I have seen many Flamboyant Red Original Rays but at that time typhoons were the bigger seller. As for differances, typhoons had no chrome fork crown (nor did Skippers) also the stingray had the deluxe headset with the knurled nut covering up the top inner bearing race. Not sure if 63 stingrays had a chrome kickstand but typhoons were cad plated.


----------



## xochi0603 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Thanks for the help!*

With your added help I'm pretty sure it was a typhoon. Definitely flamboyant red not terracotta. Had same bearing cup top & bottom. No fork crown. Cadium kickstand. I posted it on ebay last sunday with a starting bid of $50 & no reserve. Hopefully it draws a decent dollar & goes to a good home. Thanks again.  Bob


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 5, 2012)

*63- 64 kickstands*

My 63,s have cad plating, my 64 j38,s are cad. My dads 64 deluxe and super deluxe have chrome. What's  Weird is my dayghters 63 hollywood and my sons 64 typhoons have chrome also. Confusing but interesting question.


----------

